# eating grass



## Robin (Mar 18, 2009)

hey guys, my puppy sebastian eats grass like crazy and i was wondering if anyone knew the reason for that. should i stop him or does it mean something is wrong. the vet was not much help they said it was fine


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Both my puppies eat grass all the time as well and it doesn't seem to hurt them.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Dogs like grass. Kaiser eats grass all the time, especially the baby grass. Sometimes he does it when his stomach is upset, or when he's hungry, or when he feels like it lol. But like your vet said, eating grass is OK, even though sometimes it comes back up. lol

Here's a good article on dogs eating grass. 
Why Do Dogs Eat Grass?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

normally when a puppy eats grass, there could be an upset stomach at hand, or some indigestion. most people don't think anything of it, because most puppies that are let outside have most of their shots already, but grass is eaten to help digest what their body can't do on its own. What kind of food are you feeding your dog? How frequently? What's the stool like?

One thing that you can do is add a small spoonfull of either organic plain yogurt or cottage cheese to a meal or two per day and it will help the digestive tract. Those two things contain probiotics which aid the enzymes in the stomach to process food and nutrients better. You will notice smaller stool also.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> One thing that you can do is add a small spoonfull of either organic plain yogurt or *cottage cheese* to a meal


:rofl: hehehe sorry I couldn't help myself lol :woof: either way :goodpost:


----------



## Robin (Mar 18, 2009)

i have been feeding him science diet which the vet recommended from what i have been reading on here that is the wrong choice. i will try the cottage cheese and see if that helps.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Robin said:


> i have been feeding him science diet which the vet recommended from what i have been reading on here that is the wrong choice. i will try the cottage cheese and see if that helps.


I have not used science diet but the dog food analysis page has some good (bad) info about the food Dog Food Reviews - All Products - Powered by ReviewPost

you can also look at other foods on there if you are thinking about switching your dogs food, and if you do use the cottage cheese during the switch it helps with digestion and makes it easier on the dog.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> You will notice smaller stool also.


Now that you mention it, I noticed that about kaiser's bms. Why does this happen? Is it just that there is no crap/fillers in the food so there is less waste? seems like it makes sense.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Robin said:


> i have been feeding him science diet which the vet recommended from what i have been reading on here that is the wrong choice. i will try the cottage cheese and see if that helps.


Yeah... Unfortunately, a lot of foods recommended by vets are part of a contract they sign to market the food and make money. Most stuff sold in vets offices is trash.. I have seen a few exceptions though.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Now that you mention it, I noticed that about kaiser's bms. Why does this happen? Is it just that there is no crap/fillers in the food so there is less waste? seems like it makes sense.


it actually has to do with enzymes. A body can only do so much. When there is a high protein food, the excess protein can actually stop the body from absorbing some of the other nutrients. when a dog cant get everything he needs, his stool may be runny, and he may not be as active as he should be. the bacteria inside yogurt helps to break the protein down and helps the stomach absorb more nutrients. Because the body is keeping more in and using it as fuel, and of course muscle, the waste will be less. just like if a person eats unhealthy all the time their sh*t is probably going to be massive where was a person consuming a balanced meal will have smaller stools.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Right, most informative, TY


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Robin said:


> hey guys, my puppy sebastian eats grass like crazy and i was wondering if anyone knew the reason for that. should i stop him or does it mean something is wrong. the vet was not much help they said it was fine


I disagree with your vet as my vet said too much grass can plug them up. As far as the feed you are giving it, as StaffyDaddy said the vets push Science Diet because they get deals with Hill's. It is not a good food and I would recommend you buy the best you can afford.
I recommend Innova if you can get it as it's about the same price as Science Diet and 10x better.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i feed TOTW (Taste of the Wild) and all three of my dogs, two pitties and a husky, love it! Their stools are harder and smaller and less, which is a great thing for my husky... he used to have runny stools a lot and have a lot of them, TOTW did him wonders! As for the grass, my dogs will eat some grass after a long walk or after playing really hard for awhile. they never seem to have a problem with it, only once in awhile will throw it back up, but it's always just the grasss. and they usually are fine with it as it is, and i've read on this site and some other sites that it's okay for dogs to eat, so i don't worry much. unless it starts causing him problems, i don't think i'd worry TOO much.


----------

